# church lighting



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

Anyone have a good source for larger light fixtures. Seems hard to find a site with any prices.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Church lighting is a very specialized field. Huge gothic fixtures, long chains. By this I mean a real church, not one of those new construction churches that look like an office building or retail space.

Did you even try a Google search for "church lighting"? I just did and brought up several good links right at the top. Typically these things are semi-custom, which is why you'll usually see "call for prices".


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

What part of a church do you want to light?
How old is the building?
What is the style of architecture?


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

There are 9 large tubes 1 foot in diameter a cathedral ceiling about 50x80.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Another source for those type of lights is when the local Spaghetti Factory restaurant closes down and they have an auction. That place has awesome light fixtures.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Church lighting is a very specialized field. Huge gothic fixtures, long chains. By this I mean a real church, not one of those new construction churches that look like an office building or retail space.
> 
> Did you even try a Google search for "church lighting"? I just did and brought up several good links right at the top. Typically these things are semi-custom, which is why you'll usually see "call for prices".


+1

The Thomas Registry has (or had) sections on specialist church lighting companies. Often, they are foundries. I can't recall any particular ones off the top of my head, but be prepared for sticker shock. 10 grand a fixture isn't unusual.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Galt said:


> There are 9 large tubes 1 foot in diameter a cathedral ceiling about 50x80.


Do you want to replace the lighting? Supplement it? Are you looking to match the same lights you have now? Do you have a picture?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Be very careful when doing anything for a church. Much less lighting the main area. 

What you have to remember is every church has a board. Working with boards sucks. 
First thing I would do is ask them a budget. You are easily talking $5K per fixture. 

The nice thing is churches don't pay taxes and milk their older member out of most of their money so they do have a ton of free money to spend and this is the kind of project they love. 

You are going to have at least ten fixtures, this could very well be a $100K job if you can put up with the board.


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

When you specify church lighting get ready for inflation!!!. Also beware of mfg lighting layouts. we ended up with 15 - 20 fc instead of the 30 we were looking for. The mfg gave bad specs to the supply house lighting designer. Thankfully the supply house stepped up and helped out. We were able to find some higher wattage led R40 floods for the bottom lamp and get close to what we wanted. Also pay close attention to color of the lamp for example the warm fuzzy feeling from 2700K, or the easy to see and read 5000K.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

I would just install long burning candles and be done with it.


----------



## brodgers (Aug 5, 2007)

Check out Manning Lighting -- http://www.manningltg.com/index.html


----------



## Chiuer (Jul 27, 2018)

Do you need to light the church indoor or outdoor lighting? we have customer to retrofit church outdoor lighting before in Ohio.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> ......10 grand a fixture isn't unusual.


Here is a search filter I saw on one site:

Price 

 $0 - $10000
 $10000 - $20000
 $20000 - $30000
 $30000 - $40000
 $40000 - $50000
 $50000 - $60000
 $60000 - $70000
 $70000 - $80000
 $80000 - $90000


----------

